# Taxis in dubai - child seats?



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

By one know if taxis with child seats can be booked? Considering whether to use taxis or hire a car! 

If not, is it possible to hire a car seat?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

buy this, it will be quite helpful Portable, child's booster seat by BubbleBum (UK) Ltd - BubbleBum (UK) Ltd
I have no idea if you can hire car seats, but never seen a taxi with one. Only at the airport I have seen a limited number of car seats. On the few occasions we take a taxi (and dont have the bubble bum) we usually strap our son in the middle seat belt at the back, or take him on our lap and strap ourselves and him in. Not ideal, but works. 

If your child is still small obv this wont work.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

I have been in a few of the pink taxis, the ladies and family taxis, and all of them have had a car seat in the back.


----------

